# فيديو تعليمي لجهاز التوتل ستيشن Total Station باللغة العربية



## خلوف العراقي (10 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ........

كما عودكم على كل ماهو جديد .......... اليوم جايبلكم فيديوا تعليمي باللغة العربية لجهاز التوتل ستيشن - نوع توب كون الياباني المنشا .....

اليكم صور من الفيديو












وكما عودتكم برفع الملفات على المحبوب ميديا فاير الداعم للاستكمال ...

اليكم الرابط

اضغط هنا


​


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ولكن هل يمكن تقسيم الملف الى اجزاء لسهولة التحميل ....وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## التوأم (10 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير فى الدنيا والاخيرة


----------



## إسلام علي (10 يناير 2011)

تسلم إيديك يا خلوف مولود متميز جاهز يا أخي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 يناير 2011)

ملتقى المهندسين العرب - أول ملتقى هندسي عربي > الهندسة المدنية > الهندسة المـدنيـة - عام 

 * فيديو تعليمي لجهاز التوتل ستيشن Total Station باللغة العربية *


----------



## no_way (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saalaam (10 يناير 2011)

تشكرات يا ابن الفرات


----------



## خلوف العراقي (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا لمروركم على الموضوع


----------



## yaser abou helal (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وعليك يا أخي الكريم


----------



## خلوف العراقي (12 يناير 2011)

yaser abou helal قال:


> بارك الله فيك وعليك يا أخي الكريم


 


شكر لك اخي yaser abou helal


----------



## ST.ENG (21 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي خلوف العراقي على عملك 
اسال الله تعالى ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك وان يزدك علماً نافعاً


----------



## MOAIYED (21 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## خلوف العراقي (1 فبراير 2011)

st.eng قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي خلوف العراقي على عملك
> اسال الله تعالى ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك وان يزدك علماً نافعاً


 


moaiyed قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


 

شكراااااااااا لمروركم على الموضوع


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك , ماهو البرنامج الذي يشغل هذا النوع من الملفات حيث ان الملفات تظهر عندي بصيغة غير معرفة؟


----------



## خلوف العراقي (26 فبراير 2011)

ابراهيم بن سرور قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك , ماهو البرنامج الذي يشغل هذا النوع من الملفات حيث ان الملفات تظهر عندي بصيغة غير معرفة؟





العديد من البرامج تشغل هذه الفيديويات منها total player و k-light


----------



## النجم الليلي (26 فبراير 2011)

الله يبارك لك


----------



## الفقير لله (27 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك يااخي


----------



## الحويطات1978 (27 فبراير 2011)

تسلم هالايدي يابا وزادكم نور على نور يا اهل الراق


----------



## freemanghassan (27 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## veetch (12 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## العراقي90 (9 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا .... والله رفعتوا راس العراق عالي


----------



## كوردستان (9 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## المقترب (2 يوليو 2011)

تلك المواضيع تحتاج للتحديث حتى تعم الفائده منها 
كل الشكر للمهندس خلوف العراقى


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (3 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير:28:*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (3 يوليو 2011)

المقترب قال:


> تلك المواضيع تحتاج للتحديث حتى تعم الفائده منها
> كل الشكر للمهندس خلوف العراقى




اخي هل الرابط لايعمل حته يتم تحديثه ؟


----------



## احمد سكولز (4 يوليو 2011)

تحياتى لك المهندس القدير خلوف العراقى بارك الله فيك وبارك فى العراق ارضا وشعبا


----------



## Mr.Design (4 يوليو 2011)

عزيزي خلوف اواجه مشكلة في التحميل من رابط الميديا فاير و اني محتاج الفيديو كلش


----------



## علي فؤاد (4 يوليو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد الصيني (4 يوليو 2011)

谢谢
شكرا على هذه الجهود المبذولة


----------



## وليد الصيني (4 يوليو 2011)

بس لو كان التحميل على أكثر من رابط يكون أحسن 
مع ذلك نقول شكرا 
谢谢你


----------



## mostafaone (4 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## المقترب (4 يوليو 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> اخي هل الرابط لايعمل حته يتم تحديثه ؟




الكريم م/خلوف العراقى ولعراق المجد كل الحب والتحيه رفع الله عراقنا وسدد خطا أهلها لما فيه خير الاسلام والمسلمين
لم أقصد الرابط انما قصدت التحديث بالردود حتى يستطيع الاعضاء الجدد ومن لم يشاهدوها ان يعلموا بها لأهميتها

وقد قيمت الموضوع بخمس نجوم :30::30::30::30::30: دفعه واحده لما به من فائده فكل الشكر الك اخى الكريم


----------



## بسام نصاصره (5 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد الاسماعيلي (6 يوليو 2011)

شكراً لك


----------



## noor-noor (14 يوليو 2011)

يسلموااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (15 يوليو 2011)

المقترب قال:


> الكريم م/خلوف العراقى ولعراق المجد كل الحب والتحيه رفع الله عراقنا وسدد خطا أهلها لما فيه خير الاسلام والمسلمين
> لم أقصد الرابط انما قصدت التحديث بالردود حتى يستطيع الاعضاء الجدد ومن لم يشاهدوها ان يعلموا بها لأهميتها
> 
> وقد قيمت الموضوع بخمس نجوم :30::30::30::30::30: دفعه واحده لما به من فائده فكل الشكر الك اخى الكريم





جزاكم الله خيرا

وانا قيمتك على تقييمك للموضوع


----------



## المقترب (15 يوليو 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> وانا قيمتك على تقييمك للموضوع



ههههههههههههههه بكم نجمه اذن


أنت من يستحق التقييم وليس أنا 
بارك الله جهدك


----------



## مهندس احمد فكرى (16 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## SALAAM A.A (19 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله بيك وان شاء دائما متميز..............


----------



## خلوف العراقي (21 يوليو 2011)

مهندس احمد فكرى قال:


> شكرا جزيلا





salaam a.a قال:


> بارك الله بيك وان شاء دائما متميز..............





المقترب قال:


> ههههههههههههههه بكم نجمه اذن
> 
> 
> أنت من يستحق التقييم وليس أنا
> بارك الله جهدك




شكراااااااااااا لمروركم على الموضوع


----------



## azk (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

اني عضو جديد . اليوم شفت هذه الاضافة ارجو المساعدة (بفيديو عربي) يتضمن شرح مفصل عن lieca total stationمن نوع403 أو نوع قريب المهم Lieca الرجاء الرجاءالمساعدة بأقرب وقت وياريت لو اليوم لاني ماأعرف شي عن الجهاز ومحتاجة بدراستي . ومشكورين على اهتمامكم


----------



## latef72 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك اللة فيك وكثر اللة من امثالك


----------



## عبدالباسط عبدالله (25 ديسمبر 2011)

عاوز شرح لجهاز توتاليستيشن نوع سوكيا


----------



## عبدالباسط عبدالله (25 ديسمبر 2011)

ولكم منا جزيل الشكر وربنا يجعله في ميزان اعمالكم


----------



## حسن احمد (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير h


----------



## حسن احمد (25 ديسمبر 2011)

:28:جزاك الله خير ا


----------



## engineer shn (27 ديسمبر 2011)

:75::75::75:يسلم ايديك


----------



## عبدالباسط عبدالله (27 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو من سيادتكم الرد في اقرب فرصه بالنسبه لشرح جهاز سوكيا ويارب يكون اليوم


يارب :78:


----------



## zxzx_0007 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وعليك يا أخي الكريم*


----------



## bmnd_technic (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## مهندسة النجف (17 يناير 2012)

مششششششششششششششكور


----------



## خالد جمال خليفة (20 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
جهد مشكور
اكرمك الله برؤية الرسول سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
نفع الله بك وسترك ونور قلبك بالايمان


----------

